# Best flavor of Optimum Nutrition?



## SVB99 (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey guys, I know this is subjective but what flavor do you guys prefer. Atleast I'll have some idea as to what I'm getting myself into when I spend the money... Also, does the stuff mix well and what are the serving sizes? I certainly don't want to have to chug down a 16 oz. class for only one scoop.(22 Grams of protein)


----------



## monster_inc (Sep 1, 2002)

All their flavors suck!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2002)

The Blonde Fitness Model for Optimum is the best flavor!


----------



## kuso (Sep 2, 2002)

Chocolate without a doubt!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Chocolate without a doubt!!


yes i like their  chocolate as well. but remember, they're your taste buds. experiment a little.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 2, 2002)

Order of my sales

Black Label Choclote
Beige Label Vanilla
Beige Lable Chocolate
Chocolate Mint
Black label Vanilla
Beige Strawberry
Black Strawberry
Almost never, Pina Colade


DP


----------



## kuso (Sep 2, 2002)

I tried Pina Colada once....ONCE  Smells nice but tastes filthy!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 2, 2002)

Vanilla isn`t that bad!!

Choc mint is great once, but gets old REAL quick.....just MHO


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Chocolate without a doubt!!



i agree


----------



## Badger (Sep 2, 2002)

Both the choc. and van. are very good.  I like the van. the best though.


----------



## SVB99 (Sep 2, 2002)

What's the serving size though guys?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 3, 2002)

Depends on your goals and BW....

Most are 21-22 grams of protein per scoop. 

The 5 lb containers have 70-80 servings depending on flavor.

DP


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 3, 2002)

Id have to go with the Chochlate also, I usually put one and a hal scoops mixed in with 8-10 oz of water and flax seed oil


----------



## Skyliner (Sep 4, 2002)

NEVER buy the strawberry flavour. Or to be more accurate, never buy 100% Whey Strawberry flavour. That shit is antibiotic with protein.


----------

